# Bruises All Over My Legs



## gb155 (18 Jun 2011)

Its strange, I have about 3 on each leg, in different places, one is pretty nasty TBH

but I have not banged myself, or had any form of "Off" or impact ?

What gives ?


----------



## rusky (18 Jun 2011)

Could be weak veins. Probably worth getting checked out by the doctor

Sent from my GT-I5700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glover Fan (18 Jun 2011)

Have you taken any aspirin recently?


----------



## gb155 (18 Jun 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Have you taken any aspirin recently?



Nop


----------



## PpPete (18 Jun 2011)

Snoring ?

My OH kicks me if I snore .... which doesn't always wake me up, or indeed stop me snoring, but it makes her feel better !


----------



## Herzog (18 Jun 2011)

Non-impact bruising is often, but by no means always, due to some dietry deficiency (certain vitamins usually). Could be another cause, such as a blood disorder though - I'd consult your GP. 

How often do you experience this?


----------



## lulubel (18 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> but I have not banged myself, or had any form of "Off" or impact ?



Are you sure?

I get a lot of random bruises on my lower legs that I know are from where I knock into the pedals on my bike while wheeling it, but I never notice when I do it (I only realised when I found a big purple/black bruise on my calf, and vaguely recalled a collision between me and the bike when I was pushing it through the garden gate that day).

I also find my arms and legs are usually covered in bruises if I've been doing any kind of bike maintenance, especially anything where I've had to brace the bike while undoing bolts.

I do bruise quite easily, though.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2011)

Google said :- See GP ASAP


----------



## david1701 (18 Jun 2011)

Herzog said:


> Non-impact bruising is often, but by no means always, due to some dietry deficiency (certain vitamins usually). Could be another cause, such as a blood disorder though - I'd consult your GP.
> 
> How often do you experience this?



potentially a link to the SED?


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2011)

lulubel said:


> I get a lot of random bruises on my lower legs that I know are from where I knock into the pedals on my bike while wheeling it, but I never notice when I do it (I only realised when I found a big purple/black bruise on my calf, and vaguely recalled a collision between me and the bike when I was pushing it through the garden gate that day).



And me 

Having said that, I'd echo the points about going to the GP. Given what you've said about food / eating recently, that sounds like the most likely culprit.


----------



## gb155 (19 Jun 2011)

Could be my SED but I have had that for 27 years and the bruises for about a week, so im not sure

here is one

EDIT: I KNOW,they should be shaved :-)









On my other leg I hve a red mark, that keeps getting darker then lighter (been there a month)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Jun 2011)

I do not wish to be a scaremonger but bruising was how Carl Sagan first realised he had Myelodysplastic syndrome (MDS). As it tends to affect those over 60 I very much doubt that is your case but please get checked out by a GP or if he is anything like mine casualty.


----------



## lulubel (19 Jun 2011)

Go to the doctor and get checked out. That first one looks like the kind of bruise you'd get if you walked into the corner of a table, but I think you'd know if you'd done that! The red mark doesn't sound like a bruise. I get pressure bruises which can be red, but they turn yellow very quickly, and are gone within a few days.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Jun 2011)

See the Doctor could be as simple as not having enough iron, or taking too much supplements that have a blood thinning effect Garlic, Ginka etc.

Also could be knocks you do not remember, a simple blood test should tell you


----------



## gb155 (20 Jun 2011)

Will make appt with GP

Thanks


----------

